# Naha's Journal



## NamanNaha (Sep 20, 2017)

What is up my fellas
Once a month ill register my measures and other stats. Last Monday was the first day. All the measures are in inches.

*R. arm = *13.18 
*L. arm = *12.8 
*R. thigh* = 19.3 
*L. thigh *= 18.5 
*R. calf = *15 
*L. calf = *15 
*abs = *31.1 
*neck = *13.4 
*Chest = *37.4 
*R. forearm = *10.4
*L. forearm = *10.2
*Shoulder* = 46.4

My training routine, prescribed by the gym's instructor is:
*A*
Chest
Bench press 
Bench press 45º

Triceps
Pulley 

Legs
Squat
Stiff
Quads Extensions

*B*
Back
Pullover
Single-arm dumbbel row
Bent-over barbell Deadlift

Delts
Reverse fly
Lateral raises

Biceps
Ez-bar curl
Concentration curl

I hate this workout. I am already reading Heavy Duty again, so i hope next week i can start to practice it.
Kisses from the clown:32 (10):


----------



## Seeker (Sep 20, 2017)

Sorry but I'm not liking your workout. I'm not gonna assume i know your goals but I would guess based on your stats you're looking to put on some size and gain some strength. This workout will not be very effective in doing so. As a beginner you'll always get something out of it. But this is weak.


----------



## NamanNaha (Sep 20, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Sorry but I'm not liking your workout. I'm not gonna assume i know your goals but I would guess based on your stats you're looking to put on some size and gain some strength. This workout will not be very effective in doing so. As a beginner you'll always get something out of it. But this is weak.


These are exactly my goals. 
Yeah... i could imagine... tx bro


----------



## Seeker (Sep 20, 2017)

I would suggest you go back to your instructor, tell him to shove this workout back in his drawer, and write you up a workout that is centered around the 4 main lifts.


----------



## NamanNaha (Sep 25, 2017)

Seeker said:


> I would suggest you go back to your instructor, tell him to shove this workout back in his drawer, and write you up a workout that is centered around the 4 main lifts.


Accepted suggestion. I finish reading Heavy Duty I and Heavy Duty Nutrition. Thats my new tranning routine:
*Day 1:
*1x Pullover supersetted with pulldowns
1x bent-over barbell rows
1x shrugs
1x deadlift
1x biceps curls

*Day 2:
*1x leg extensions supersetted with leg presses or squats (alternated workout to workout)
1x leg curls
1x calf raises*

Day 3 
*1x dumbbell flyes supersetted with dumbbell incline presses
1x delt lateral raises
1x peck deck for rear delts
1x triceps machine supersetted with dips
3 workouts a week, doing abs in the off days. I really trust in HD but still open to suggestions. I dont want to defend any school of thought. I want to get big. 
I already gained 3.5 pounds. Ill post my new diet this days.

Edit: Last week, i saw a training spreadsheet somewhere in the forum that i cant find anymore. If anyone know where it is, pls help me. :32 (19):


----------



## NamanNaha (Oct 10, 2017)

Starting lowdoses of *dianabol* today.
Im really with no time to study and improve this cycle, so if anyone could help, i would apreciate.

20mg of dianabol/day for +- 6 months. 

Its been very hard to drop the stimulants... But im on the way. 
I gained 9 pounds since i started (3w ago i think). Im goind to take some pics for the record.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 11, 2017)

Sometimes i take bikes from little kids to remind me when i use to take bikes from little kids.....


----------



## Jin (Oct 15, 2017)

NamanNaha said:


> Starting lowdoses of *dianabol* today.
> Im really with no time to study and improve this cycle, so if anyone could help, i would apreciate.
> 
> 20mg of dianabol/day for +- 6 months.
> ...



You shouldn't be taking dbol by itself.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 15, 2017)

Absolutely terrible idea.  Do not do any AAS until you do your research.  I'd you do not have time to research what you're putting into your body you have no business whatsoever doing it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 15, 2017)

Jesus Christ....you are too stupid to use AAS.

Why the fuk would you do a dbol cycle for 6 months?

Take your lazy ass through this forum and read or just go away


----------



## NoQuarter (Oct 16, 2017)

Your too lazy to research what your doing?  Then why are you putting "anything" in your body?  Your going to mess yourself up........ research needs to be first!


----------



## NamanNaha (Oct 24, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Absolutely terrible idea.  Do not do any AAS until you do your research.  I'd you do not have time to research what you're putting into your body you have no business whatsoever doing it.



Bricks, i used dbol in the past. I know this drug. I do not have time to  search for new type of cycle. What i do know a lot (because i used to  do) is about low doses cycles (without test).
Dbol is, probably, the drug i know the most.

I am reading some posts and researching, not only in this forum. But i do not have time to put this knowledge in practice RIGHT NOW. So i am using what i know, for a while


----------



## Jin (Oct 24, 2017)

What a clown.


----------



## NamanNaha (Oct 24, 2017)

I did not started the cycle because i was with sort of a alergical  reaction. I did the exams (photo below) and the result showed my body  developed pharmacodermia by the use of *isotretinoin*. I was using it for the past year (20mg eod).
... and yes. Before you try to kill me and my family (lol), my liver is fine. 
I already stopped with this drug, so i am recovering.
P.S: felling stronger eating and traing harder and harder.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 24, 2017)

It looks like baby jesus took away your wings....


----------

